# They're here!



## mackids (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All its been a while since I posted. There was a delay in the delivery of my orchid ooth and for my troubles I now have a european ooth also!

In the mean time I have them both contained in individual 3oz(?) ventillated deli cups with 4 layers of lightly moistened papertowels which are both in a controlled 85 degree kritter keeper that has moist moss in the bottom.

I was wondering if this sounds like an effective method. I have read through the ooth care section and this seemed the best way with what supplies I had.

The Coronatus ooth should hatch soon since I was told it was hatched roughly a month and a half ago.

Also one last question what is the incubation/gestation period of the european mantid (it was layed around the same time as the orchid)? thanks everyone


----------

